# Coventry Meet-Up...



## crossfingers (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Eveyone,

New to the site, would love to meet other members for mutual support / coffee. 

Anyone interested in Coventry?

X-Fingers xxx


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

You are in luck as there appears to be two areas where there are lots of us...London and the Midlands. There has been a Midlands meeting recently, and I am sure there will be another in the near future, so watch this space!

Rx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi,

I like you are new to the site having found it last weekend. I have found it so helpful and its just nice knowing people are feeling the same and going through the same...dont you think??

I am in Northants not a million miles away from Coventry am free for a coffee anytime as am often up that way especially at weekends visiting family friends.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello

I'm also in Northants and would love to try and meet with you all in Coventry sometime.

Loubi - I saw and replied to your post in the Northants section the other day. Nice to have another Northants singlie around   

LL xx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

LadyLottie - thanks for your reply on the Northants page. I saw that before this and have replied. Its nice to know that I am so not the only person considering or going through this alone. For months even years I have felt like I was with no one knowing how I feel!!

Is so nice to hear from another Northants person!!! Coffee and a chat one day sounds good with anyone in the area I really not fussed and can end up chatting for hours so be warned!!! HAhahahaha


----------

